# Đồng phục văn phòng, đồng phục công sở là hình ảnh thương hiệu đắt giá



## maihuong79 (5/7/19)

Nhu cầu về Đồng phục văn phòng đang ngày càng tăng nhanh thời gian gần đây và được nhiều đối tượng khách hàng là các công ty, doanh nghiệp lớn quan tâm. Tuy nhiên khi tiến hành đặt May đồng phục văn phòng chúng ta cần phải lưu ý rất nhiều những yếu tố quan trọng như: chất liệu vải, kiểu dáng, thiết kế và trên hết là một địa chỉ may uy tín và chất lượng. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ cung cấp những thông tin hữu ích nhất giúp bạn dễ dàng sở hữu những mẫu đồng phục chất lượng với giá thành hợp lý.




​Trong tất cả các cách thức để có thể giúp tôn vinh và khẳng định thương hiệu của bạn thì có thể nói rằng, đồng phục văn phòng là một phần không thể thiếu. Việc may đồng phục văn phòng hiện nay đã không còn giản dị và nhàm chán như trước kia nữa. Không chỉ có áo trắng quần đen như đồng phục học sinh, sinh viên đơn thuần, không chỉ là váy, zuýp ngắn cho phụ nữ và bộ vest hay comple đứng đắn, già dặn và gò bó như của cánh mày râu. Mà ngược lại, người ta nhìn thấy sự kết hợp rất nhiều yếu tố bên trong một bộ đồng phục văn phòng chất lượng cao trong thời buổi hiện nay.

Có thể khẳng định rằng, giá trị và sự ảnh hưởng của một bộ đồng phục văn phòng đẹp trên thị trường là không hề nhỏ. Nắm bắt được xu hướng đó, Công ty TNHH Đồng Phục Mi A luôn cố gắng nỗ lực để thiết kế nên những bộ đồng phục có chất lượng cao cho khách hàng.

Với sự đầu tư nghiêm túc về xưởng may đồng phục, đội ngũ công nhân giàu kinh nghiệm. Quý khách hàng sẽ vô cùng yên tâm và hài lòng khi sử dụng dịch vụ của chúng tôi.




​Sau nhiều năm phục vụ khách hàng doanh nghiệp trong lĩnh vực may Áo thun đồng phục. Chúng tôi đã nghiên cứu và hoàn thiện một phom áo chuẩn đạt tiêu chuẩn của một hãng thời trang quốc tế. Đồng thời với việc hợp tác với xưởng dệt vải thun hiện đại nhất tại Việt Nam với công nghệ của Đức và nguồn nguyên liệu sợi được nhập từ Nhật, Mỹ, Colombia, Ấn Độ… chúng tôi sẵn sàng hỗ trợ cho các bạn sản xuất những loại áo thun cao cấp theo yêu cầu với bất kỳ loại màu nào.

Công Ty TNHH May đồng phục Mi A có đội ngũ công nhân tay nghề cao với nhiều năm may các loại áo thun, Đồng phục bảo hộ, Đồng phục bảo vệ, Áo phản quang, Đồng phục học sinh, Đồng phục mầm non, Đồng phục mẫu giáo, Đồng phục bếp nhà hàng, .. Cùng hệ thống xưởng In đồng phục áo thun và Thêu vi tính chất lượng. Chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn sản xuất những loại áo thun đồng phục cao cấp.

Chúng tôi không chỉ mang đến một sản phẩm có giá trị và khác biệt. Aothun.net còn mang đến cho khách hàng của bạn những cảm xúc thân thương nhất. Bạn sẽ khiến họ không chỉ quay lại tiếp tục sử dụng sản phẩm công ty mà còn giới thiệu đến người khác.




​Mọi thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ ngay với *Đồng Phục Mi A* để được hỗ trợ tư vấn.

*Hotline: 0772 555 444*
Sài Gòn: (028) 7777 0000
Hà Nội: (024) 7777 0000
Email:dongphuc@aothun.net
Website: aothun.net

*Công ty TNHH Đồng Phục Mi A - Áo Thun Đồng Phục, In, Thêu, May Áo thun đồng phục*
Trụ sở: 981/1B, Cách Mạng Tháng 8, Phường 7, Quận Tân Bình, TpHCM


----------



## An Nam (17/5/22)

Đồng phục sơ mi đang rất được ưa chuộng nhờ sự chuyên nghiệp và tính thời trang.


----------

